# westerwald im bikepark?!



## chainsucker (5. September 2004)

heyho und nen guten abend!

wollt mal so anfragen ob es keine westerwälder gibt die in bikeparks unterwegs sind?!

war jetzt 2 mal in winterberg*wiederhinwill* und war glaub ich mal der einzigste westerwälder da.

würd mich freuen wenn sich en paar leute finden würden die spass daran hätten mal ein wochenende oder auch nur einen tag im bikepark zu verbringen.

gruss christian


----------



## strahlemann85 (5. September 2004)

Jo, hätte interesse mir sowas mal anzugucken, mein Fahrrad ist da zwar im Moment noch nicht so hunderpro für geeignet, aber bin bald fertig mim Umbau. wir können ja mal im Kontakt bleiben, Bendorf und Neuwied ist ja keine Entfernung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (6. September 2004)

hi chris,

hab eben erst in deiner gallery dein neues bike gesehen. kein wunder, dass du jetzt nur noch nach winterberg willst! 
ich warte noch bis boppard irgendwann fertig sein wird. das wird mindestens genauso gut wie winterberg, man kann's auch mit 'nem hardtail gut fahren und es ist umsonst. auf richtige bikeparks hab' ich nach den letzten zwei schlechten erfahrungen irgendwie nicht so viel lust  
in montabaur entsteht ende des jahres übrigens auch eine dirt-anlage. dann hat man auch dafür im WW eine alternative ....

cu
dave


----------



## chainsucker (6. September 2004)

moschen dave!

coole sache, werd mir das dann mal in montabaur angucken wenns ferig ist, ist ja fast vor der haustür, bin viel in montabaur und umgebung.

tjop, das mindbomb hab ich ja schon paar monate war ja ner ganze weile im aufbau.

hab auch noch en kleines cmp firestorm, ich glaub mit dem würde das dirten dann mehr spass machen, vor allem mehr als mit nem 23 kilo-boliden   

kannst dann ja mal berichten wenn die strecke in boppard fertig ist.

warst du schon mal in winterberg? wie gesagt ich war 2 mal da und fands spitze  

@strahlemann85:

ich kann mich ja mal bei dir melden wenn ich wieder nach winterberg fahr!

ride on

christian


----------



## dave (6. September 2004)

ja, bin auch mal gespannt auf montabaur! ich kann zwar nicht richtig springen, aber wenn die ein paar anfänger-jumps hinbauen, dann lern' ich es vielleicht sogar irgendwann. das läuft übrigens unter der federführung vom bierefeld in holler. wird bestimmt hand und fuss haben, weil er mx-erfahrung hat und einer seiner schrauber auch ziemlich fit im dirten ist.

in winterberg war ich im mai, bin aber nur einmal die fr-strecke runter, dann den north shore und ein wenig von der dh-piste. leider hat es mich dann auf der dh-strecke direkt zerlegt. bin nach einem sprung in einer kleinen bodenunebenheit gelandet, die mich ausgehebelt hat. der tag war dann leider direkt gelaufen. 
den north shore fand ich schon ganz nett, insbesondere den drop weil er auch noch mit dem hardtail machbar ist. ich war aber trotzdem enttäuscht, weil ich dachte es ginge bis ins tal so weiter. die große wippe war leider auch nicht befahrbar, weil die achse ausgetauscht werden musste. die holz-trails haben dann mit dieser bretter-welle aufgehört. naja, jetzt steht bestimmt schon mehr, oder?


----------



## chainsucker (6. September 2004)

wusste gar nicht das der achim mx-erfahrung hat.
von dem zwei mitarbeiter sind ganz fit im biken, johannes und jasper mein ich mal(sorry wenn ich mich jetzt vertue) heissen die beiden. fahren soweit ich weiss street, und der jasper ist ein verrückter dropper soweit ich weiss.

tjo also ich war das erste mal anfang august in nem trainigskurs von diddie schneider in winterberg. hab da dann erst mal die 3 ersten drops vom downhill mitgenommen, mitlerweile hab ich es auf insgesamt 6 stück geschafft  
beim freecross schaff ich es ab und zu mal nen kompletten table zu springen, was aber denk ich mal an dem schweren bike liegt, sonst käm ich über mehr drüber....
ich dachte du wärst richtig fit im springen? oder hängt das noch mit der verletzung zusammen, gehts da wieder soweit?

hate mich 2 mal in winterberg gelatzt, jedes mal beim selben drop weil ich nicht wirklich in kurven droppen kann    warn aber nur kratzter am helm und kleine schürfungen am unterschenkel...

gruss christian


----------



## dave (6. September 2004)

genau, vom jasper hab' ich auch schon einiges gehört. der muss gut abgehen!

was habt ihr denn so beim kurs für ein programm gehabt? wieviel stunden waren das denn? nur so interesse halber ...

mit dem arm komme ich eigentlich wieder klar, auch wenn er noch nicht zu 100 % einsatzfähig ist. das mit dem springen meinte ich aber unabhängig davon. ich komme zwar über manches drüber, aber mit richtig können hat das  nur bedingt was zu tun.  allerdings habe ich in dem punkt auch keine wirklichen ambitionen. ich bin eigentlich doch eher touren-fahrer.


----------



## s-geronimo (7. September 2004)

moin, moin,

wo soll in montabaur denn die dirt-strecke entstehen? hab bis jetzt noch gar nix davon gehört.

cu
gernim


----------



## dave (7. September 2004)

wo genau weiß ich jetzt gar nicht, kenn mich in montabaur aber ohnehin nicht aus. ein spielplatz soll aber glaube ich dort nebendran sein. ich kann aber mal nachfragen.


----------



## s-geronimo (7. September 2004)

speilplatz? dann könnte das am quendelberg sein. kann mir sonst nix vorstellen. das wäre dann aber nur ein 100meter langer (steiler) hang. villeicht eher was für den nachwuchs?


----------



## dave (7. September 2004)

ne, das wird schon was ordentliches. das problem ist halt, dass ich alles aus zweiter hand habe. ich weiß es über horst aus welschneudorf, der kunde beim achim ist und auch schon den streckenplan gesehen hat. die baugenehmigung ist übrigens jetzt wohl auch endlich erteilt. ich spreche ihn heute ohnehin noch mal, dann kann ich dir sagen, wo's entstehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chainsucker (7. September 2004)

moin dave!

tjo vom programm her. erst mal hat jeder seine wünsche geäussert worin er seinen schwerpunkt vom kurs legen möchte, war aber bei fast allen gleich.

halt die techniken die man für die sachen im bikepark so brauch. wobei ich sagen muss das ich da *eigenlobstinkt* fast alles schon von konnte und das dann bei mir nur der verfeinerung zu gute kam. halt anlieger fahren, das verhalten beim droppen, table springen, richtig bremsen, und was bei mir sehr geholfen hat die gewichtsverlagerung beim fahren insgesamt, das mit der neutralen position. waren 6 stunden a 2 tage mit mittagessen für 90 euro.

hat sich alles in allem doch sehr gelohnt, vorallem weil ich in dem sinn ja keine richtige trail und bikepark erfahrung hab.

zu der länge bzw grösse von der geplanten montabaurer strecke: soweit ich weiss sind dirtstrecken doch eh nicht sooo gross?! meines wissens nach jenachdem was da hingebaut wirdan obstacels reichen doch 100 m länge,jenachdem wie breit das ganze dann noch wird.

*träum* könnt man dann eventuell ma nen bikeverein realisieren der mal nicht zu 99% auf rennrad und konditionsbolzen basiert?!....


wie sieht das eigentlich aus, sponsort der ab-radsport manche biker?


----------



## dave (7. September 2004)

@chris: die 90 EUR sind also gut angelegt worden!
keine ahnung ob der achim auch sponsort. kannst ihn ja mal fragen.  

@stefan: der parcours soll übrigens an diesem tal entstehen, an dem auch das schwimmbad steht. allerdings näher zur stadt hin. genauereres habe ich jetzt leider nicht in erfahrung bringen können.


----------



## s-geronimo (8. September 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> der parcours soll übrigens an diesem tal entstehen, an dem auch das schwimmbad steht. allerdings näher zur stadt hin.



schwimmbad? tal? na ja, wenn man großzügig ist könnte man sagen, das da ein tal ist. dann könnte das mit dem quendelberg und der 100m-strecke (können auch 150 sein)gut hinkommen.
ich müsste sowiso diese woche noch zum achim. werde da mal nachfragen.


----------



## >Helge< (9. September 2004)

chainsucker schrieb:
			
		

> heyho und nen guten abend!
> 
> wollt mal so anfragen ob es keine westerwälder gibt die in bikeparks unterwegs sind?!
> 
> ...




Hi Christian,

ich war jetzt am Wochenende im Bikepark Geiskopf in Bischoffsmais und würde mir gerne  mal den Park in Winterberg ansehen! Ist halt einiges näher!!! 
Ich bin nicht so der "Profi", hatte aber trotzdem mächtig Spaß auf den Strecken!
Allerdings ist die "Saison" ja bald zu Ende, ich glaube so Mitte Oktober ist Schluß!

MfG,
Helge


----------



## >Helge< (9. September 2004)

War eigentlich jemand von euch schon mal im Bikepark Feuerberg ?
Ist ja auch nicht soo weit weg!

MfG,
Helge


----------



## chainsucker (19. September 2004)

salve!

so, war gestern mal in willingen weil sich winterberg wegen dem king of bikepark nicht gelohnt hätte und ich willingen mal kennenlernen wollte.

ergebnis:
aus meiner sicht nicht empfehlenswert. lift miserabel. blöde lösung mit der halterung, unfähiges personal an der bergstation.
einer hat mich beim 2ten mal hochfahren vergessen und mein fahrrad verkeilte sich zwischen lift und boden*grrrr* ...keine kratzer von stürzen aber vom lift....
naja, liftpreise relativ. abgesehen davon das willingen das deutsche mallorca ist und da nur besoffene deppen rumlaufen die den lift überfüllen. 30 minuten anstehen und 20 minuten liftfahrt. zur sonstigen zeit reduziert sich das warten am lift auf 5 minuten.
lange lift fahrt bleibt, musste mir ungefähr 20 mal anhören"ey bist en mädel oder en kerl?!" jaja die langen dreadlocks lassen unter nem fullface viel vermuten*fg*
vom mallorca-betrieb dürfte man denke ich unter der woche nicht so viel merken...

zur strecke, oberer teil ähnlich wie der übungsparcour in winterberg, tables kleine anlieger, sehr flach. 2/3 ähnlich dem freecross in winterberg, und der schluss setzt sich aus einer strassenfahrt zusammen die an einem miniminimal steilen feldweg endet auf dem 3 minirampen aufgebaut sind und ein kleiner erdhügel zum springen.

ich persönlich werde nie wieder nach willingen fahren, in winterberg ist man besser aufgehoben, besserer park, nettere atmosphäre und alles andere.

werde übrigens kommendes wochenende sehr wahrscheinlich am samstag den 25. wieder für einen tag nach winterberg fahren. wenn jemand lust hat kann er sich mir ja anschliessen, würd mich freuen.

ride on

christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (20. September 2004)

Halllo Christian,

ich habe leider am Donnerstag und Freitag zwei Nachtwachen (21°° bis 6³° Uhr) übernommen und werde wahrscheilnich danach noch etwas daneben sein!
Wann wolltest Du denn am Samstag losfahren? 
...je nach dem komme ich evtl. mit, kann aber wie gesagt noch nicht 100%ig zusagen (auch wenn´s mich ziemlich juckt  )!


----------



## chainsucker (20. September 2004)

moin helge!

*grmpf* glaub das wird zu knapp. ich fahr immer so zwischen 7 und 8 los damit ich früh genug ankomm. bin dann immer so zwischen 9 und 10 und winterberg...

aber falls es was werden sollte sag mir bescheid  und dann gucken wir mal  


  ride on


----------



## >Helge< (21. September 2004)

...o.k., das packe ich wohl nicht!
Ich will mal nix versprechen, aber ich kann vielleicht das Auto von meinem Schwager haben (hab ja selbst keins)!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch noch am Wochenende in Winterberg!  
Ansonsten viel Spaß!


----------



## >Helge< (21. September 2004)

chainsucker schrieb:
			
		

> moin dave!
> 
> tjo vom programm her. erst mal hat jeder seine wünsche geäussert worin er seinen schwerpunkt vom kurs legen möchte, war aber bei fast allen gleich.
> 
> ...




Kann ich auch nur bestätigen!
Ich habe in Bischoffsmais auch einen 2 Tages Kurs gemacht, obwohl ich dachte ich bin recht "fit"!
...aber die Feinheiten kann man doch noch verbessern!

Die Strecken am Geiskopf haben auf jeden Fall extrem viel Spaß gemacht und ich habe jetzt richtig Blut geleckt!
Ich wäre gerne noch eine Woche da geblieben!  
...über den Winter will ich mir jetzt einen Dhiller aufbauen und auch ein bißchen mehr auf´s dirten hin arbeiten!


----------



## Darwin (11. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ihr Westerwälder Bikeparkler,
wir sind mit dem unserem Laden Ebener Zweiradsport auch schon paar mal in Winterberg gewesen, werden das nächstes Jahr ca 2 mal im Monat versuchen durchzuziehen. Wenn ihr Interresse habt mitzufahren meldet euch doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage   www.ebener-zweiradsport.de

MfG
Der Mechaniker vom Ebener


----------

